# calming male dogs when around females in heat



## impresario08 (8 March 2017)

we have two entire males and our female is soon to come into season (can't castrate; show dogs) - any advice to help them stress less and scream the house down less?! do the diffusers work at all?


----------



## Thistle (8 March 2017)

There is a short acting (3 to 4 weeks) jab called Tardak which is very useful, doesn't change the coat or affect genital size.


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

I would agree with Thistle and speak to your vet about the Tardak injection.  

We have one entire bitch and most of the male dogs are not too bad when she is in season but my male GSD is a total sex pest and nightmare   I was looking at the Suprelorin implant for him (which lasts six month), but actually Tardak is probably more appropriate, so I will be having a chat with my vet when she show signs of coming into season.

Has anyone used it on their dogs?  Are there any side effects to consider, and does it affect longer term fertility?


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2017)

I'd put the bitch in boarding kennels whilst she's in season.

Alec.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I was looking at the Suprelorin implant for him (which lasts six month)
		
Click to expand...

It lasted 18 months at full effectiveness but probably closer to 2yrs before he was back to "normal" with mine.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2017)

We just used to keep ours apart and accept that the males dropped weight and were very stupid. Many an 'Ode to Lost Love' was sung, I thought it was funny but at least I was at work all day, not so good if you had to deal 24/7.


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			It lasted 18 months at full effectiveness but probably closer to 2yrs before he was back to "normal" with mine.
		
Click to expand...

That is interesting - I know there are two "strengths" 6 and 12 months.  Did you go for the 6 months but it lasted 2 years?


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd put the bitch in boarding kennels whilst she's in season.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Is that fair on the other boarders?!


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			We just used to keep ours apart and accept that the males dropped weight and were very stupid. Many an 'Ode to Lost Love' was sung, I thought it was funny but at least I was at work all day, not so good if you had to deal 24/7.
		
Click to expand...

This is my brainsinhispants GSD while the collie bitch is on heat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcw1ambmmb0

And he is always leaping out of the garden to go around to the kennels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAvRganGUQA


----------



## Thistle (8 March 2017)

My elderly spayed lab bitch has a tumour which makes he smell like a bitch in season.

I have 2 young entire male dogs, Beans, ESS, 2 years and Toast, lab age 10 months. Beans has 2xTardak back to back before Xmas (old girl wasn't supposed to last much longer) Toast is still immature. Beans was also getting very stroppy with Toast for no reason. Tardak gave us all some breathing space.

The old girl isn't showing too many signs (apart from a huge lump) of saying goodbye yet so Beans had Suprelorin last week. I don't really want to stud him but he is very well bred and a good worker. I didn't want to surgically castrate him and feel I was blaming the old girl. Suprelorin may not be suitable for a show dog as it shrinks the testicles.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Is that fair on the other boarders?!
		
Click to expand...

If I ran my own boarding kennels I'd have a block which was separate from the many body of kennels just as some Hunt kennels do and keep bitches which are in season,  separate.

When we keep several dogs,  as I understand that you do,  it can be a problem which is why many will only have bitches or dogs,  though that's not much help to those who focus on the show bench,  I agree!

Alec.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			That is interesting - I know there are two "strengths" 6 and 12 months.  Did you go for the 6 months but it lasted 2 years?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, the 6 month one. Hes a lot smaller than yours at about 18kgs and 21TTS. But I wouldnt ever rely on it only lasting a short while.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			This is my brainsinhispants GSD while the collie bitch is on heat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcw1ambmmb0

And he is always leaping out of the garden to go around to the kennels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAvRganGUQA

Click to expand...

Good videos, but I do think it is a lot to expect of a male dog to be able to physically contact a hot bitch and not behave like an idiot. I accept he jumps out of the garden, but we wouldn't have let our dogs and bitches touch during a season. It was very hard work, now we have bitches and they are spayed.


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Nope, the 6 month one. Hes a lot smaller than yours at about 18kgs and 21TTS. But I wouldnt ever rely on it only lasting a short while.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that is really useful to know.


----------



## Moobli (8 March 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Good videos, but I do think it is a lot to expect of a male dog to be able to physically contact a hot bitch and not behave like an idiot. I accept he jumps out of the garden, but we wouldn't have let our dogs and bitches touch during a season. It was very hard work, now we have bitches and they are spayed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - and now we kennel the in season bitch away from our cottage and regular kennels to avoid that sort of behaviour.  He is a particularly horny male though and the entire male sheepdogs who are kenneled next to her don't go silly like he does.

Edited to add : she is our last bitch and it is very likely that she will be spayed.


----------



## SusieT (9 March 2017)

If they are stressed it is unethical to keep them together. Good training, sensible behaviour from all can often negate stress behaviours at these times but nature wants what it wants. 
If you can't keep your entire dogs separate and non stressed you should consider spaying the bitch - this would be healthier anyway!


----------



## Moobli (9 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			If I ran my own boarding kennels I'd have a block which was separate from the many body of kennels just as some Hunt kennels do and keep bitches which are in season,  separate.

When we keep several dogs,  as I understand that you do,  it can be a problem which is why many will only have bitches or dogs,  though that's not much help to those who focus on the show bench,  I agree!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't use boarding kennels so don't know if that is the norm or not?  

Yes we have kept mainly dogs with just one or two bitches for the past few years, but having a bitch in season is a pain in the neck so once this bitch is spayed it will be all dogs from now on.


----------



## Moobli (9 March 2017)

SusieT said:



			If they are stressed it is unethical to keep them together. Good training, sensible behaviour from all can often negate stress behaviours at these times but nature wants what it wants. 
If you can't keep your entire dogs separate and non stressed you should consider spaying the bitch - this would be healthier anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if this comment is directed at myself of the OP, but as I have said OH is definitely going to have his collie bitch spayed and we won't be having any more bitches.  I would debate that spaying is a healthier option across the board, but that is a separate thread.


----------



## impresario08 (9 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Not sure if this comment is directed at myself of the OP, but as I have said OH is definitely going to have his collie bitch spayed and we won't be having any more bitches.  I would debate that spaying is a healthier option across the board, but that is a separate thread.
		
Click to expand...

and if it's for me, unfortunately the bitch can't be spayed as she is also a show dog


----------



## satinbaze (9 March 2017)

impresario08 said:



			and if it's for me, unfortunately the bitch can't be spayed as she is also a show dog 

Click to expand...

Sorry to correct you but you can show a spayed bitch you just have to apply to the KC for permission to show. My first two flatcoats got their stud book numbers after being spayed.


----------

